# Torturing Christians



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> ISIS is turning Christian churches into torture chambers where it forces believers to convert to Islam&#8230; and funding its terror mission by selling stripped artefacts to Western collectors


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... z3Mph34bL1

I suppose I have to put this in hot topics because there are always a couple of atheists who see this as good news. I better post on fishingbuddy too, as I am sure there are a couple of guys who want to get their bids in.

I often hear atheists say no one is bothering Christians. At this time of year some whine that we complain about the war on Christmas. It's a religious holiday that has been turned into a business in the black holiday, and the atheists want to destroy the real meaning. It's all about the Grinch you know.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't think you can blame Christmas being turned into a business on athiests or agnostics, or for that matter, Hindus, Jews, Muslims, shinyus, and any other faith! Seems everybody has forgotten the true meaning of Xmas, Most Christians included, IMHO!

Isis is torturing anyone who doesn't think and act like they do! They probably torture Christians and any other infidels they find in churches, back alleys, streets, bowling alleys, you name it! 
Personally I hope they all get killed, even though I'm kind of neutral on Capital Punishment. If there are any thugs in the world that deserve getting killed, it's ISIS and BOKO KAREM! 25 years ago I would have said the same for the Christian Militia in Lebanon! Bruce, you are old enough to remember ( and seemingly forget) the outright slaughter in the refugee camps there. Those two episodes of killing, torturing, raping and outright slaughter of men, women and children did more to recruit for organizations like Al Quada, ISIS! BK! HEZZBOLLAH and all the other radicals in the Mideast! Nobody and no religion is innocent! Israel could have easily stopped it but Ben Gurion pulled his " peacekeeping troops" back and let them slaughter all the refugees to get rid of them.
Like I say, NO Religion is innocent. Most times I think that the world might be a quieter place if all religions disappeared!

Merry Xmas Plainsman!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH Merry Christmas to you too. The only thing I disagree with is things being more peaceful if all religions disappeared. Dumb things have been done in the past, but not many Christians today, or Hindu today, or Budists etc cause problems today. The Muslims on the other hand are as insane as ever, while the religions I named keep many aggressive people in check. If the Catholics in the past had let people read the Bible Christians would not have caused near the problems. The problem was the Pope in Rome. Thank Luther for peaceful Christians today.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

> but not many Christians today, or Hindu today, or Budists etc cause problems today.


Just curious, do you think most of the 2.4 million incarcerated Americans are (or identify as) something OTHER than "Christian"? Do you read your local paper? Murderers, rapists, child molesters, kiddie porn purveyors, dope dealers, human traffickers, etc. No....certainly no Christian 'problem causers today'.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think plainsman meant that a overwhelming majority of them (christians or other religions) don't do so "in the name of religion".


----------

